# how to run a unix executable file



## mgm_03 (Dec 22, 2006)

I just downloaded a zip file of public data and upon de-zipping, I had a 230MB unix executable file. The contents are mostly a text file of public data.  I've been inside a unix shell and couldn't wait to get out. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## artov (Dec 27, 2006)

mgm_03 said:


> I just downloaded a zip file of public data and upon de-zipping, I had a 230MB unix executable file. The contents are mostly a text file of public data.  I've been inside a unix shell and couldn't wait to get out. Any thoughts are appreciated.



Since you are inside the shell (and you are certain this program is what
it claims), type

./the-file-name

That should run the program. If not, try

chmod +x the-file-name
./the-file-name

If this did not help, type

file the-file-name

file is Unix program, which tells what the file is. If you do not get something
like

most: Mach-O executable ppc 

(or x86 in place of the ppc), it is not Mac program.


----------

